
Why YAuth is not OAuth - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2009/10/06/why-yauth-is-not-oauth-4
======
senthilnayagam
I totally agree with Pelle

I will stick with the standards, I dont want to build custom interfaces for
each service provider, the original purpose would be defeated by it.

I remember XML-RPC being so simple and elegant. Vendors and committees have
screwed SOAP, made it so complex no one person can either explain it all or
code it all.

I am building a oauth provider and a set of consumer apps.

I could refer to the standards, sample implementations in various languages
and then write my own implementation in a couple of days.

------
lsb
So here's a question: why not have a background process that keeps asking Y!
every 57 minutes?

~~~
senthilnayagam
what if tomorrow Y! changes it to 30 minutes, your app would be broken, your
users experience would be affected, without you knowing the cause.

also if we allow Y! to get away with it, others would do the same, weakening
and undermining the cause for which OAuth is a solution

